# Urgent !! Mail reçu de Robin : your account may not be safe



## oclairedelalune (28 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai reçu cet aprèm 1 mail qui m'inquiète et je ne trouve aucune info sur internet.
Il s'agit de mails en anglais, qui viennent de Robin <robin@urhack.com>.
Il me prévient gentiment que mes comptes mails ne sont pas sûrs. 
Me donne mon adresse mail (orange) et un mot de passe associé. 
Ce qui me fait flipper c'est que même si le mot de passe ne correspond pas à l'adresse mail (j'en ai plusieurs), ce mot de passe est bien le mien et je l'utilise largement. Pour une autre adresse mail et pour des "comptes" autres.

Je vous copie/colle le mail.
Je n'ai pas été cliquer sur le lien https..

Que faut-il penser ??

Merci !


*One of your passwords may be compromised.*
*This email has been sent as a warning.*
*xxx@orange.fr:xxxx*
*If this password is one you are using on any account, please change it as soon as possible.*

*Why did you send this?*
Many people may not know their accounts have been compromised. I send these emails as a service to let people know so they can take action.

*Where did you find my information?*
This data may be found in many different locations. A person could probably find this information by simply searching.

*Did you hack me?*
No. I did not hack you — nor do I condone hacking. I just thought you may want to know I ran across information which may belong to you.

*Thanks, but what do you want in return?*
Nothing. You don’t owe me anything.

*Where can I find more information?*
You can find more information at https://rbnhd.com

*Please don’t email me again.*
No problem. If you’d never like to hear from me again, please send an email torobin@rbnhd.com with the subject Opt-Out or click unsubscribe below. I will not bug you again.

*-Robin*


----------



## oclairedelalune (28 Novembre 2015)

.. j'ai effectivement retrouvé adresse mail et mdp sur Pastebin.com !
J'ai compris qu'ils ont été "captés" à mon insu.. et sont stockés là. C'est pas rassurant !
J'ai utilisé ponctuellement cette association (mail + mdp) pour une création de compte "anodine" et voilà les infos conservées et consultables.
Et je dis merci à Robin ! de m'avoir alertée. M'en vais réviser mes "gestions de comptes"..


----------



## Sly54 (28 Novembre 2015)

oclairedelalune a dit:


> M'en vais réviser mes "gestions de comptes"..


…et changer tous tes mots de passe, évidemment


----------



## luc1en (28 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

cela pourrait signifier que le site où le couple mail+mdp a été utilisé a dû être piraté et ses données révélées.
Si ça ne met rien de personnel en jeu, peut-on savoir de quel site il s'agissait ?


----------



## oclairedelalune (29 Novembre 2015)

Sur Pastebin, il est indiqué que les données proviennent du site Vetcontact.com (en 2012 !) puis plus récemment (hier) d'une liste "non identifiée" ; seule indication "this combo list was dumped by Innovating". Je n'ai pas trouvé de site Innovating. 

En recherchant à quelles occasions j'avais pu utiliser cette combinaison récemment, j'ai retrouvé l'entreprise qui héberge mon site web ! TAS France : création d'un compte pour "ticket" pour contact service clients. + à moment donné compte Facebook. Qui a d'ailleurs été piraté quelques heures. avant que je change le mdp.

C'est la jungle ! Rien ni personne n'est vraiment "safe"..


----------

